# List Of IBS Drugs Currently Being Investigated



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*List Of IBS Drugs Currently Being Investigated*(This list was generated by Maria Zargo - a member of the Lotronex Action Group)PFIZER235 East 42nd StreetNew York, NY 10017-5755(212) 573-2323(212) 808-8617 (Fax) www.pfizer.com DRUG NAME: Tritec (fedotozine)DESCRIPTION: Peripherally acting kappa selective opioid agonist for treatment of conditions involving hypersensitivity of the gastrointestinal tract, including irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and non-ulcerative dyspepsia (NUD).STATUS: Phase III; Manufacturing and marketing rights sub-licensed to Glaxo Wellcome for the U.S. Glaxo Wellcome will file the NDA. Phase III studies in France and the U.K. by Jouveinal.********************************************************************************************GLAXO WELLCOMELandsdowne HouseBerkeley SquareLondonUnited KingdomW1X6BP011-44-1-493-4060 www.glaxowellcome.co.uk DRUG NAME: Tritec (Same as above - description below a little different.)DESCRIPTION: Peripherally acting kappa selective opiod agonist for treatment of conditions involving hypersensitivity of the gastrointestinal tract, including irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), gastritis, and non-ulcerative dyspepsia (NUD).STATUS: Phase III********************************************************************************************JANSSEN PHARMACEUTICA(Johnson & Johnson)1125 Trenton-Harbortown RoadP.O. Box 200Titusville, NJ 08560-0200(609) 730-2000(609) 730-2323 (fax) www.janssen.com DRUG NAME: Resolor (prucalopride)DESCRIPTION: 5HT4 agonist; colonic motility agent for treatment of irritable bowel syndrome, including constipation-predominant IBS, opioid-induced constipation and pediatric indications, tablet and solution formulations.STATUS: Phase III trials put on hold due to FDA concerns about carcinogenicity in animal studies.SMITHKLINE BEECHAMNew Horizons Ct.Great West RoadBrentford, MiddlesexUnited KingdomTW89 EP011-44-181-975-2000011-44-181-975-2764 (fax) www.sb.com DRUG NAME: (no name given) SB-207266; 5-HT-4 antagonistDESCRIPTION: Treatment of irritable bowel syndromeSTATUS: Phase IIISOLVAY PHARMACEUTICALS(SOLVAY S.A.)901 Sawyer RoadMarietta, GA 30062(770) 578-9000(770) 578-5791 (fax) www.solvay.com DRUG NAME: cilansetron*DESCRIPTION: 5-HT-3 agonist for treatment of irritable bowel syndromeSTATUS: Phase III clinical trials. (*I've been reading that this drug is much like Lotronex and that the trials were stopped due to the Lotronex problems.)******************************************************************************************NOVARTIS59 Route 10East Hanover, NJ 07936(800) 452-0051 www.pharma.us.novartis.com DRUG NAME: Zelmac (tegaserod); enterokinetic regulatorDESCRIPTION: Partial 5-HT-4 receptor agonist/antagonist for treatment of constipation, bloating and abdominal pain attributable to irritable bowel syndrome as current predominant symptoms in women..STATUS: "Approvalbe" 8/11/00 (FDA requests additional data wich the company hopes to file by 12/00). Under worldwide (excluding Japan) development and co-promotion agreement with Bristol-Myers. Company plans to launch Zelmac in first half of 2001. Tegaserod patent expires 2013.(There's one more from GENENTECH but it's for inflammatory bowel disease. I don't think it's necessary to list, unless you feel differently.)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Very cool Jeff, thanks for posting this.







------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Jeff!JeanG


----------



## rzmoon (Apr 11, 2000)

Hi,Yes, thank you for the list.I posted this question in another thread, but it is not receiving any replies.Does anyone know who, if anyone, is researching if there is a connection between the "setrons", the new class of drugs of which Lotronex was the first marketed, and Cilansetron is another in clinical trials, and ischemic colitis.If it is true that ischemic colitis is relatively rare, and an alarming incidence occured in people taking Lotronex, as was first noted by Senior working for the FDA, and now it has also occured to someone in the Cilansetron trial, so supposedly that clinical trial has been stopped, then it seems really important that someone investigate the mechanism of action by which these 5HT3 drugs do or do not affect the blood flow to the colon. It seems that in order to safely gain access to Lotronex or any of the same class of drugs that operate on the 5HT3 serotonin receptors in the gut, is should be determined whether there is a connection between these drugs and ischemic colitis, or what the mechanism of action is. I wonder how to find out about any research such as this being done.Thanks,Rose


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Thank you,Any idea when tritec could be approved?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Something is amiss with some of the info above.1) Tritec is *not* fedotozine.2) Tritec is an ulcer drug which is already on the market. See http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic2/ranitbc_ids.htm 3) Fedotozine apparently does not work and is no longer in trials.


----------

